# looking for suppliers to Africa (Nigeria)



## efo05 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,
Im new to the t-shirt printing biz and one of my challenges has been finding local suppliers with materials ( Blank wholesale T-shirts, Transfer papers etc) and when i go online virtually all the suppliers with the material i need don't ship to Africa let alone Nigeria. This is actually holding me back a lot and i need help. can anyone point me in the direction of someone that truly ships internationally, that is to Nigeria?


----------



## randompick (Jun 13, 2010)

Not to sound harsh, but can you blame companies for not wanting to deal with Africa, with all the scam coming from there and endless emails from con-artists... I myself almost fell victim to one "more believable customer" from Ghana. 

On a practical note, if you want to do business with North American or European supplier, you'll have to prepay by bank transfer or Western Union. Companies will not take credit card payments or PayPal from Africa or Asia unless they are crazy and are willing to risk the entire shipment. 

Just my 2 cents...

G


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

sad but true...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

prior posters are absolutely correct. No one in their right mind will deal with any unknown company from Nigeria because of the rampant fraud activity starting there...again...only pay with bank transfers or I guess Western Union..as for me, I would not do it period!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Instead of trying the US or Europe for supplies, which might be far too expensive for your needs. Try China or India you might get better results.


----------



## NYCasual (Jun 17, 2010)

My business is retail / wholesale, and supplies wholesale tee shirts, polo shirts, hats, etc. to (almost) every country in the world; I can supply to Nigeria. 

[email protected]
retail website: Untitled Document


----------



## randompick (Jun 13, 2010)

NYCasual said:


> My business is retail / wholesale, and supplies wholesale tee shirts, polo shirts, hats, etc. to (almost) every country in the world; I can supply to Nigeria.
> 
> [email protected]
> retail website: Untitled Document


Jeff, I'm sure other suppliers will respond as well, but I'm also sure that you and all others would want to be paid cash before you ship anything to Nigeria. I would do the same... then there is simply no risk. Why not do business with someone who pays cash... But I would not take a credit card payment under any circumstances... 

George


----------



## efo05 (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks all. Well it's true the impression u all have about Nigeria or folks from this part of the world. funny enough the suppliers don't make it seem as though it's an issue of fraud but more of an issue of logistics and maybe coverage. None that i have written to have however offered cash payments through bank transfers or maybe western union. but then if they're worried about fraud from my end, how can i trust that i'll receive my goods too after i've transferred the cash to them? would try establishing contact with any Indian or Chinese company ( and maybe be faced with the same concerns regarding fraud) as suggested but as of now, most of the items i look to using for my biz ( probably because of perceived quality are American/European. Any more ideas or options are welcome. thanks again.


----------

